# Super DMZ 2.0 Log



## someguy311 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Everyone, 

So I am going to make a TO THE POINT log about my DMZ cycle. No fillers or b.s just the facts and what you want to know in case you want to try it out.

I am on day 6 of my cycle,  1 dose in the AM and another right before my workout. Im eating 3000 to 3500 cals a day. My workout is posted in another thread I posted which I will repost in here. 

Day 1-6 Comments:

Didn't notice any strength gains till day 5 which came from nowhere lol.

My ON CYCLE supplements: 1 SDMZ cap in the AM with ACS by IMG and fish oil. 

PCT is Ultra Male RX with E Control RX all by IMG.

1.) Pros:  I maxed my bench out at 285 for 3 reps. Before I could only do it for barley 1 rep. I get crazy pumps, like my muscle was going to burst through my skin. Anyway,  yea no noticeable gains till day 5,6. I look fuller as well. 

2.) Side Effects: VERY MINOR heartburn. No backpumps yet, no decrease in testicle size, no head aches or dizziness either.  So far so good. Also, no issue with my main man between my legs either, functions as it should,  just like before. 

Thats all I have right now...its only day 6. Told you,  straight and to the point.  Ill update as soon as I notice anything else. Im going to bump it up to 2 caps in the AM then 1 in the PM possibly.


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 6, 2014)

Also i will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 7, 2014)

So its 7 days later. I did legs today and I have to post my workout like I said I will.  I wanted to post this update because I experienced minor chest pain, not sure if its from the DMZ or not. Ill post again in a few days. My bench is still up and I look a lot bigger still


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay well im going to cut this thread short because obviously no one is reading it and im talking to myself. If you got any questions ill respond.  Im in day 8 of my cycle. Peace.


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll be in to follow this one. I'm interested in running some DMZ along with a test base.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 11, 2014)

People are watching...they are waiting to see what you have to say, as you aren't asking any quesions.  Look at the numbr of people who have entered the thread and that will tell you how many people are paying attention.  Numbers of posts is irrelevant.  Some threads net very little posts, but several thousand views.


----------



## sillydoc39 (Mar 11, 2014)

Following.  Love 2.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds good. We'll I'll update where I am now.

Day 6-12

Pros: My bench went up insanely! I can rep 275 for 2 reps now. Increased vascularity for sure. My vains and arms always look pumped now. Theres no need for pre workout since I started using this, seriously. Last week I had to cut biceps short because it felt like my muscle was going to burst through the skin. I have seen significant muscle strength and increased size as well. Squats went from 405 1 rep to 3 reps. I maxed the fly machine too. Its Been great so far with amazing results. 

Cons: Minor back pumps, not an issue. My knees started to ache but I took some fish oil and its gone now. The chest pain I mentioned before went away fairly quickly so im not worried. I was pretty angry the other day, maybe from the SDMZ but I was pissed off when I woke up anyway. (Better to be pissed off than pissed on). 

Miscellaneous Comments: Testicles have not shrunk and I haven't lost any ability to get a hard on. **I bumped my dosage to 3 caps a day! The ACS im taking seems to definitely help.

ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO ASK!

More updates soon,

someguy311


 I have been using Mike Arnolds work out plan he posted for me in another thread.


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey everyone.  Some updates on my cycle. My testicles have shrunk just a bit but nothing life threatening,  they will return to normal after the cycle. I maxed my bench at 275 for 3 reps. Other then that everything's going good.


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yo, well this is now officially 2 exact weeks since I have started my cycle. Its going amazing so far. Barley any side effects. Woke up today a 5:50, took 1 SDMZ pill and worked out till 7:10. I had an AMAZING workout. I took no rests between sets. Did chest and biceps. Chest I did flys, repped 65's for 20 reps, then 50's for 20 reps and did this two times, I was dead after but I didn't give a shit. Took 30's then did 15 extended flys. After I did declined and inclined flys with 55's. Basically my workout was burn out on each set, GOTTA GET THAT SPRING BREAK BODY. I have gained about 10lbs since 2 weeks ago so I am pretty happy. Im eating about 3,000 calories a day and drinking PLENTY of water as well. Its going good and 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Patmuscle (Mar 14, 2014)

10 lbs in 2 weeks is insane. how many caps did u do when u first started 1 or 2?


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 15, 2014)

First week was one cap in the am and pm, read some forums and bumped it up to 1 cap in the am, 2 caps in the om (obviously I also bumped up my cycle support to compensate) but everything's going well.


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you still experiencing chest pains? Im in my 1st week of a DMZ 2.0/4-andro stack. I too have a "feeling" around my heart. I dont know if its heartburn or indigestion,  or something else. Its not painful enough to worry me, but its there. Did yours go away? Im hoping my body adjusts


----------



## sillydoc39 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice.  Started my 2.0 run today.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oufinny (Mar 16, 2014)

You will need a SERM for the PCT; look at torem or clomid.


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey mattsilf,

The pains left about 3 days after I posted that so everything's good now. My body has adjusted very well to it and I have no concerns at all, so don't worry man. Obviously if it's very severe seek some medical attention but I've never heard of a case where it got that bad. Keep going, it will leave.

Sillydoc, 

It's going to take about 2 weeks to notice any gains, but work out hard, long, consume lots of carbs and water plus protein and you'll be great. Up words of 3000 cals a day. I'm gunna update where I'm at after the gym tomorrow (3/17/2014) so stay tuned! 

If anyone has anymore questions please ask.


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 17, 2014)

Good to hear,  thanks man


----------



## sillydoc39 (Mar 17, 2014)

someguy311 said:


> Hey mattsilf,
> 
> The pains left about 3 days after I posted that so everything's good now. My body has adjusted very well to it and I have no concerns at all, so don't worry man. Obviously if it's very severe seek some medical attention but I've never heard of a case where it got that bad. Keep going, it will leave.
> 
> ...




Thanks.  Your right, this is the second time I have run 2.0.  Ran it last summer and loved it. This time I am taking 2 a day but adding in another 30 mg of lgi dzine to it. It gets real fun weeks 3-4.  I am running everything for 5 weeks might go 6 depending on how I feel.  Running tudca with it as well.  

Good luck on your run my man and keep us posted.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey people,

This is Is exactly 18 days after I started my cycle. This is days 12-18 update.

I'm loving this stuff, it really works! I sound like Billy Mayes but it really does. I can bench 275 5x now and 285 for 2 reps. My upperbody has gotten significantly bigger.

Pros: Chest has gotten a lot bigger and significantly harder. My abbs are more defined as well as my back. Getting compliments left and right on how big I look so that's nice. I've put on 12lbs so far as well and none has turned to fat...weird. My veins pop out! It's nuts how vascular I always look now. My nuts are normal size and my sex life has not dropped the slightest. My girlfriend loves it.... Also I'm never sore, like I always feel like I could bust the fuck out in the shopping store and curl a stupid ham if I wanted to. Maxed squatting at 405lbs which is nice.

Cons: Mild lethargy, ummmm.... my shirts are getting smaller? I mean right now, nothing crazy.

Miscellaneous: Go for resistance, not reps. That's what I do and it's like nuts how much it works. I follow Mike Arnolds workout plan bee tee dubs(by the way). Some guy told me I have a neck like a chode...not sure if that's a compliment or not but I'll take it as one since my neck is really vascular and big now.


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice, glad to hear its going good!


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 20, 2014)

sillydoc39 said:


> Thanks.  Your right, this is the second time I have run 2.0.  Ran it last summer and loved it. This time I am taking 2 a day but adding in another 30 mg of lgi dzine to it. It gets real fun weeks 3-4.  I am running everything for 5 weeks might go 6 depending on how I feel.  Running tudca with it as well.
> 
> Good luck on your run my man and keep us posted.
> 
> ...



So I'm going to be going to the gym in about an hour and I'll let you know what goes on when I get back!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 20, 2014)

Got me thinking...maty have to try this.......keep it up man....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------

